# coldwater 15L tank, ideas?



## snail_keeper97 (Mar 10, 2011)

i need ideas, i currently got 3 goldfish but i would like a plan on when they all die. to be honest im really bored of them, can anyone recommended any good COLDWATER fish (as i dont have a heater)


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Why wait for them to die?You can place them on craigslist free to a good home.

I deal in tropicals so coldwater fish are not my thing.No recommendations.....


----------

